# Some eye candy from Singapore.



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c376/big_kahawai/?albumview=grid
Take your time and check these out.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

wow some of those are so real looking!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Those are fantastic looking bait ...Love the pike near the bottom...Look like they should be swimming in a fish tank...sooo!!!! life like.....JIM.....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Love this guy's style. I also noted that he managed to recreate the heavy scaling and shape of the fish he's trying to emulate. Good stuff.


----------

